# Need help of those living close to Central London!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi guys! I just got back from London for a school trip (it was amazing!) and for one of my assignments is that I have to illustrate a map of London. What it depicts is up to us and I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of where to find wild hedgehogs in, or near Central London. I know over the past years they have become hard to find and their populations are decreasing, but I just want to show a map of where they are still seen. I've done research and so far I've found Regent's Park. The sites also say it's one of the few places they are still seen but they don't mention any other places. So I was wondering if anyone knew or could point me in the right direction.

Thank you!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Drat, trapped in moderation, probably for excessive links. Until it gets approved, search for the UK hedgehog forum (better chance of finding London-locals than here). Also check the British Hedgehog Preservation Society, which has a 2011 state-of-affairs update for hedgehogs.


----------

